# World War 2 - Disposal of Chemical Weapons



## yvon

Discussion thread for World War 2 - Disposal of Chemical Weapons. If you would like to add a comment, click the New Reply button


----------



## benjidog

*Anyone have personal knowledge of these ships being scuttled?*

I am following up leads on the following ships that left British ports and were scuttled loaded with chemical weapons and would appreciate any information anyone can provide about this - particularly if you were involved or observed the disposal process:


Empire Peacock from Barry Dock - August 1946
Kindersley - September 1946
Empire Woodlard - Silloth - Oct 1946
Empire Leighton - Cairn Ryan - May 1947 (?)
Empire Claire - Cairn Ryan - June 1955
MV Vogtland - Cairn Ryan - May 1956
MV Kotka - Cairn Ryan - july 1956
Feel free to contact me by Private Message if you do not want to post publicly.

Regards,

Brian


----------

